# Shoulder tip pain - 5 days after EC, 2 days after et



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Please can anyone help me? My clinic don't seem to worried, but I am in quite a lot of pain.

On the night of egg collection I woke up screaming in pain because of the ache from my diaphragm (with every breath) which transferred into stabbing pains in my shoulder.

5 days later, still with every breath my shoulder tip pain is unbearable. 

I've looked it up on the Internet (doh!) and there are warnings about ectopic pregnancy which it couldn't possibly be because I am only 2 days post transfer (of 2 2day embryos)

I am not sure if I should chase my clinic (over an hour away) or go see my normal gp, or head straight to a walk in clinic in the hospital. I am miserable!



Can't sleep, can't rest, cant breath 

Mrs f x


----------



## emmab81 (Aug 30, 2011)

Random question but did you have an anesthetic?? 

I have had shoulder tip pain from that before. 

You should keep a close eye on it though. Maybe call NHS direct up and speak to a nurse there. 

I had an ectopic and i had other symptoms with it. Sweaty palms, feeling dizzy and confused and cramps. If you get any of them then make sure you go see a gp straight away or go to a walk in clnic. Dont leave these things to chance. 

Im sure everything is fine though. I would think if the clinic is saying dont worry yet then they are not too concerned. xxxx


----------

